# Very interesting question on Metrology Forum, Please read and answer



## Richard King (Jul 14, 2013)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/show...l-test-indicator-(DTI)-vs-dial-indicator-(DI)

I also added some pictures from the use of indicators from my scraping classes  )


----------

